# Trout Support videos



## Porta-Berg

Just got my #1 and #2, plus the redfish videos in the mail, and thet are awesome!!!! I want to share it with my fellow 2coolers. Ive done it all, and i thought i had it all down, but i still learned a whole bunch of new tricks, how to find them, how to catch'em, what lures, what colors, what to do on a fresh slick, and mainly; read the birds, and nervous bait. The 3D images, and explanation of how to approach your targets. A+ videos.


----------



## jettytarpon

yes.. very good vids. if only they made a tarpon vid! 

JT


----------



## Team Burns

Great videos...well worth the coin! Man T, when is gafftop supporting coming out?


----------



## troutsupport

Team Burns said:


> Great videos...well worth the coin! Man T, when is gafftop supporting coming out?


LOL... haven't started on the Gafttop Pro Edition just yet...LOL

I am working on the 'Red Goes Deep" video right now and hope to get it out close to fishing show time frame. got some work to do for that to happen though.

thank you all for the kudos on the vids, glad all that were involved could contribute to you guys. And i'm thankful everyday for everyone that played a part in making them and for everyone that have helped spread the word. Happy New Year everyone!
T


----------



## troutsupport

this rain is a #&$*$ 

someone said it makes him feel like he's been grounded...


----------



## Zeitgeist

Tobin,

Is the Trout #1 vid that is available, is it the redone one or is that something still in the works?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress

Team Burns said:


> Great videos...well worth the coin! Man T, when is gafftop supporting coming out?


Just leave that up to me dummy, I'll be putting together a class act of a video of how to and what nots to catch trophy caliber slimers.


----------



## CaptainHebert

These are great vids. Great quality and educational.


----------



## nixstix

Just ordered all three, cant wait to watch'em!


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

They are a great! They also make a great gift!
We are proud to carry them here at Daley's!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Definitely not just a one time viewing video. Watch them several times and pick up something new each time. It will step your game up.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport

Zeitgeist said:


> Tobin,
> 
> Is the Trout #1 vid that is available, is it the redone one or is that something still in the works?


Sorry for the confusion on the site, i need to change that somehow...the DVD on the site Labeled DVD 1 is the 'Finding BIG Speckled Trout"... that one is fully complete as is. DVD #2 on the site "Limits" is the one that will be rebuilt hopefully this year (the current version of limits is still solid, but will be upgraded when i do it).

Working on the "Deepwater Reds" DVD right now.

Thanks all, we appreciate the kind words.
Tobin


----------



## troutsupport

Hope everyone is enjoying the boat show.


----------



## CaptainHebert

We tried to get out there this year just no time.


----------



## mflowers11

*DVD*

Do 2cooler's get a discount?


----------



## troutsupport

That's why the free shipping... i wanted to give everyone the discount. Comes out to over 10%. Then there's also the combo...get all 3 and it's an additional 10% off and you can still get free shipping. 

T


----------



## CaptainHebert

troutsupport said:


> That's why the free shipping... i wanted to give everyone the discount. Comes out to over 10%. Then there's also the combo...get all 3 and it's an additional 10% off and you can still get free shipping.
> 
> T


Nice!!!


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Captain...we try brotha.


----------



## blackmagic

Sweet videos so much info in them! I have seen them all, still watch each one just to refresh.


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks BM.


----------



## JimD

Lets get to work Tobin. 

You can not get the new dvd ready hanging here and BSing with rest of the guys that are off work. 

Thinking ahead when you finish the redfish dvd you might want to consider
doing the Galftop and hardhead combo as a single DVD.


----------



## CaptainHebert

JimD said:


> Lets get to work Tobin.
> 
> You can not get the new dvd ready hanging here and BSing with rest of the guys that are off work.
> 
> Thinking ahead when you finish the redfish dvd you might want to consider
> doing the Galftop and hardhead combo as a single DVD.


Don't feel bad Tobin. We hear the same thing. LOL Guess I better get to work.


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Sean... LOL... I know he loves me... He just wants me to get his Deep Water Redfish DVD done.


----------



## troutsupport

and i'd love to deliver it... gotta take the computer to the shop again to install the new logic board i bought online... it'll speed thing up considerably since the last one is crashing every hour. hope to get it back on thursday. 
T


----------



## CaptainHebert

troutsupport said:


> and i'd love to deliver it... gotta take the computer to the shop again to install the new logic board i bought online... it'll speed thing up considerably since the last one is crashing every hour. hope to get it back on thursday.
> T


Computers are great right. Lol


----------



## JimD

Capt H- Tobin is a great guy and does great work. He is a fast mover for living in Austin all these years.  

I pick on him a little becasue I am here working on teeth listening to people complain about being at the dentist and he is down some where on the Texas coast different (Captains) characters out slaving away fishing trying to get footage for the next dvd.  Hard to feel sorry for him.

You have done great getting your product out in a timely manner. Seems a little unfair that Capt S is out there all the time researching the baits on the water while you are at the shed pouring and painting baits but the rest of us appreciate your due diligence to get the baits out.  

Jim


----------



## troutsupport

LOL... I try JimmyD... I try... LOL...hard to do much when you're waiting on a computer part ;-)


----------



## troutsupport

This is just in from Aaron Saenz from south Texas... he used the info from the Big Trout DVD to put his buddy on a new personal best trout...way to go Aaron...You Rock Dude!

"Took my good friend out today to get him on some fish. Conditions were 36mph gusts with stained water and MUCH higher tide than what ive seen since mid december!! In other words it was nasty! But as soon as we started our wade i started to see lots of bait jumping. I yelled at my buddy "this is going to be a big fish day". Sure enough my friend landed a 22 1/2" trout and followed it up with a solid 20". And they were thick. We lost another nice trout at the net too and i caught another keeper. If I hadnt watched the vids I would have quit early due to tough conditions, but because I started seeing familiar signs we stuck it out. It was awesome seeing my buddy get his personal best trout today!" -Aaron


----------



## troutsupport

It's so cool to see someone progress from starting out to putting there buds on personal best.. We're super proud of Aaron and his Buddy!

T


----------



## cva34

All I can say is I learned a lot and I been at a long time.So all I can say is thank's Hope he gets that Whaler going (had several) still best boat on water and most copied...cva34


----------



## BullyARed

Get it now before TPWD bans it!


----------



## CaptainHebert

Nice job Aaron!! Congrats


----------



## Smackdaddy53

cva34 said:


> All I can say is I learned a lot and I been at a long time.So all I can say is thank's Hope he gets that Whaler going (had several) still best boat on water and most copied...cva34


That is no lie! Ill have one some day.
Nice fish guys

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Green Guppy

If I live in La Porte where would I go to get these videos? Cut Rate, Academy, Bass Pro Shops?


----------



## troutsupport

On line at TroutSupport.com it's free shipping ( and money back guaranty)... usually takes 3 days to Laporte. 

Call me if you like i'll personally take care of your order 512-775-4728


----------



## DJ77360

I just ordered 2 of the DVD's. I'm new at saltwater fishing and I'm tired of getting skunked!!
If I don't catch more trout and reds after viewing your DVD's I will test your money back policy.

Thanks


----------



## glojim

can these videos apply also to bank and/or kayak fishermen?


----------



## troutsupport

Yes, they definitely apply to bank fishing as well and even hits a little on the jetties (limits dvd)


----------



## Team Burns

glojim said:


> can these videos apply also to bank and/or kayak fishermen?


Yes they do....the videos will also work for the surf.


----------



## troutsupport

Henry's done real well with them in the surf!


----------



## troutsupport

And it's been cool to watch him grow as an angler... and last year he was sending me a bunch of pics of limits from the surf. pretty cool.


----------



## JimD

Tobin, You did a good job on the dvd's. 

I would suggest to most that they watch the dvd's then watch them again after a trip or two. It is amazing what you can pick up the 2, and 3rd,time you watch the dvd.

Be sure and mark the chapters that you may want to go back and watch on the different baits and such. It is corky, ss m mullet time of year.

Speaking of a request for Tobin or really Captain H what is the technique that you use to work your slow sink baits?


----------



## Slim-N-None

Im going to be off for two weeks, so I just ordered all three so I have something to do while I'm sitting at the house. By the time I get to go again, hopefully I can remember what I learn.


----------



## Team Burns

JimD said:


> Tobin, You did a good job on the dvd's.
> 
> I would suggest to most that they watch the dvd's then watch them again after a trip or two. It is amazing what you can pick up the 2, and 3rd,time you watch the dvd.
> 
> Be sure and mark the chapters that you may want to go back and watch on the different baits and such. It is corky, ss m mullet time of year.


 Good word about the videos! Oh come on T, I would not send ya pix of my fish! Especially to rub it in while you are working on a new video. :fish:


----------



## troutsupport

LOL.. nice... NO YOU wouldn't dooooo thattttt ;-) LOL


----------



## jmhall87

I just got mine in last week or so. well put together video. .. gonna go put some of my new knowledge to the test. I'll post up if I do well


----------



## troutsupport

Sounds good Jm... which ones did you get?


----------



## jmhall87

I got all 3 I've already watched them all twice I spoke with you on the phone about fishing east bay when I ordered them. Tommorow will be my first trip since receiving them, I have no access to a boat tommorow but I plan to wade rollover bay until my buddies get of work then I can be a little choosier about where I fish.


----------



## troutsupport

Thats right... i need to start asking what everyone's 2cool handle is when they order. LOL. 
Good luck, holla anytime you have a question. 
T


----------



## troutsupport

That may have landed like i was being smart *****... didn't mean it that way.. it really would be helpful if i knew who was who on the boards when they ordered. I'll see if i can add that into the order page.


----------



## troutsupport

This came in from Aaron Saenz from south texas this morning while fishing with Kelly Wigglers and fighting a slot red. 

T


----------



## spectackler1

*purchased*

Bought all 3 today. Can't wait to check them out. -Greg Sharp:dance:


----------



## troutsupport

Going out this morning!


----------



## troutsupport

Holla after you watch them Greg.
T


----------



## troutsupport

Here was one of the first pics henry sent after watching the videos and getting the hang of what to look for applying it to wading the surf.


----------



## troutsupport

And here is one from Aaron Cavazos


----------



## troutsupport

It's been cool to see these anglers blow through the typical learning curve. Awesome guys too. I'll post up their testimonials later.


----------



## troutsupport

That pic was from Aaron Cavazos after about sim months of applying what he learned from the DVD's. No doubt we'll see all these guys more in the future. 

T


----------



## troutsupport

This came in as an email to me about the Redfish "Shallow Marsh & Grass Flats" DVD from Jeremy W. 

Tobin,
Awesome redfish video. Have you considered making other videos such as fishing offshore, other species such as bonefish, tarpon? - Jeremy 

Jeremy, thanks for the kudus brotha, we put our hearts and soul into that video. Be sure to thank the guides in that video.. Capt Steve Soule, Hackberry Rod & Gun, Capt Joey Barnet, Capt Chuck Uzzle, and Capt Ernest Cisneros. 

Right now we're working on the Deepwater Redfish DVD... have kicked around the idea of doing other species but have some work to do to finish inshore species. Thanks again for the kudos on the video.


----------



## elaw62

Just wanted to put a shout out as well. Placed an order for the trophy trout video. Order was misplaced originally, Tobin wrote it up but somehow was mishandled & never shipped. So, I called & spoke with him, super nice guy by the way, and he immediately got the video shipped out. Well during our conversation I mentioned that I had loaned the catching a limit video to a co-worker that had since moved on to another job and taken the video with him. He never hesitated but said hey I'm re-doing that one so I'll throw you a copy in with your order. Now that's customer service. Great informational videos, great customer service, & a very nice person to boot. I will be adding the new videos once they come out. Thanks again.


----------



## troutsupport

Actually, you were about the third person last month that reordered a missing video that they loaned out to friend and never got back.... people like to hang on to them for sure...

You're welcome ELaw. 
T


----------



## troutsupport

This just came in from Aaron Saenz... he put his bud on a new personal best redfish using the redfish dvd. 

Tobin!
Went out on Monday in the face of 35mph winds. Water was a chocolate mess. I took two buddies out and we were armed and ready for some serious wading. After our first wade yielded a couple trout, one being a nice 21", we headed into a back bay to get out of the gusts. I drove towards the west/nw shoreline and anchored. I wanted to wade towards the windward shoreline on the incoming tide. Conditoons were poor but I knew reds had to be in there according to the dvds. Well we didnt slay them or anything but my buddy caught his personal best 29" 9lb redfish! He was super pumped...still is! Caught it on a dark soft plastic (kelley wiggler ball tail shad). Thanks again for the dvd's! Ready for deep water reds!
Aaron
Arroyo City Texas


----------



## troutsupport

And this email was from Federico R

Tobin i just finished watching all three vidieos and cant wait to get out on the water and test them out. 

Thanks 
Federico


----------



## lovethefight

*redfish vid*

i just bought the redfish video. looking foward to getting the rest of them and getting to watch the one i bought.


----------



## tschell1219

There is a place for a promo code on the order page. Does anyone have the promo code?


----------



## troutsupport

I wanted everyone to have the discount so I made shipping free instead of promo code. Also, if you get the combo pack, u save an additional 10% off. The combo set is on the Redfish DVD page.


----------



## troutsupport

And they are always 110% money back garanteed!


----------



## troutsupport

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

troutsupport said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend.


Mine just started! Hitting Honeyhole Bay in the morning...lookin for big chicks...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## lovethefight

*wow*

I ordered my Redfish video on Thursday and got it on Saturday. Great service there. I am in total amazement at the amount of content on that DVD. I have watched it in full 2 times and recovered a few parts several times. You have to be on your toes to keep up with the influx of information being fed to you if you are truly learning for the first time as I am. Great job to all involved. I am looking forward to getting the Specs DVD now. Thanks for all the hard work yall put into it. Now i need to find the time to put the information to use.


----------



## tschell1219

*Trout Support Videos to Near/Offshore*

I ordered the 3 pack DVD's tonight... Are there any similar DVD's for Offshore fishing? I have a boat that can make the run 40+ miles out on calm Summer days, but I am new to the game and any help learning is appreciated.

I have the maps and have read advice on other threads, but I never want to stop learning.


----------



## JuiceGoose

I got mine in over the weekend and watched the trout limits dvd last night. Learned a lot about what I need to be looking for. Most importantly after a weekend of skunking out on big lake i realized that the whole weekend I was in freakin dead water. We were chasing our "sweet spots" and they all sucked. 

What would be the advise on the dvd for slow time fishing like this time of year. It seemed like in the DVD it was more like fall fishing when the fishing is great.


----------



## troutsupport

The Limits DVD is designed for Late April through Oct. 

The Big Trout DVD is designed for Nov through May/June. With that said... there are big trout that stay in many of the locals they are found in the winter...there all year if you know how to find them, which the DVD shows. Also, the big trout DVD shows you what to look for in the "slower / colder months" it's a different set of ecological conditions that make up the bay during those months. 

T


----------



## JuiceGoose

Ya last night i watch the big trout dvd and had to take a tylenol from the mind blowing. Great stuff. Would love to see a flounder DVD with the same quality info. Maybe a tad better audio. I have to crank up the sound pretty high to hear the talking.


----------



## troutsupport

JuiceGoose said:


> ...and had to take a tylenol from the mind blowing. Great stuff. Would love to see a flounder DVD with the same quality info.


LOL... Tylenol...thats awesome Juice. Working on shoots for the flounder DVD...Its possible for late fall..but i can't guarantee anything...1st is my promise to finish the DeepWater Reds DVD that i'm currently editing.

I'll bump the volume up a little for ya. It's hard to get it just right on all the different players ... i've tried to put the volume at a middle range and it sounds like your experience ended up on the low end of that.


----------



## JuiceGoose

My head was still bumpin from the mind blowin so maybe im off base


----------



## troutsupport

This just came in from another board... from a customer with a screen name of "Keystone" on the redfish DVD-

"Great DVD, this thing was packed full of info. I could watch it 3 times and pick up somthing new each time. A+"


----------



## troutsupport

I gotcha... and i'm not saying your wrong...just each tv / player is different...and i appreciate the feedback so I can make them even better...You're welcome for the mind blowin. 

This came in from Cameron McInnis -
I ordered the Big Trout video a year ago. I considered myself a fairly experienced angler at the time but was interested in seeing what all the hype was about. As I watched the video I noticed most of the tactics were ones I already used on a regular basis, but the video went so in depth with the trophy trout anglers methods that it gave me new ways to apply the knowledge I already had. It touched on all the basics of big trout fishing for beginners but it also goes into depth to help experienced anglers pick up some new things to try.

The big trout pictured is a perfect example of what happens when all the info from the video is applied. I decided where to go using a similar decision process discussed in the video. Then tracked down productive areas by reading the water in ways that are discussed in the video, and I put the final piece of the puzzle together by making a good presentation for the conditions. The end result was this big trout and many more just from that one outing. The video goes over the whole process that goes into catching big trout and is truly one of the best resources for a big trout angler.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nice fish!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport

Big Fat Pretty Trout... pretty cool stuff!


----------



## troutsupport

This is in from Scott Musslewhite,-

Tobin, I just got my videos in and have watched all three twice! They were exactly what I was looking for. I'm a new boat owner and appreciate the details of finding fish in different winds,tides, and structures. The animation is excellent, along with the well known Texas guides. I cannot wait to go put in the water and "catch fish". Sincerely, Scott Musslewhite
Sent from my iPad


----------



## spectackler1

*DVD's*

I ordered the Trio and they are awesome! 20 years of fishing experience and I still learned a ton. I orded two more of the big trout DVDs and sent them to my buds! Awesome graphics, fast delivery, tons of information. Next time I'm watching the Big Trout DVD, I will have my computer ready so I can type out a cheat sheet for the boat!!! I'm going to laminate that sucker! Thanks!:cheers:


----------



## troutsupport

You're very welcome Spectackler, and thats' so awesome of you to get your buds a copy as well, very generous of you, that's what sooo awesome about 2cool... super cool people like you.
Tobin


----------



## Reynolds4

I have the (2) trout videos...they are very informative and they also put my wife to sleep! Win win for me :rotfl:


----------



## troutsupport

2 gifts for the price of one right there ;-) enjoy all!


----------



## troutsupport

Her's one from another board... from STXCharger

Your right, I've watched the videos I'm seeing things I never would have before. I have a spot I've tried a few times with limited success and I can't wait to get back out to it because I was seeing the blow ups constantly I was just fishing it the wrong way. Great videos.


----------



## troutsupport

man, what a day to be on the water... get out there if you can.


----------



## Djrodeo

I got my catching trout limit video two days ago and have watched it twice so far. Great video! My only complaint is it really makes me want to buy a boat. Right now I am still wading. 

Here is my question: Do you have any plans on making an Introduction to saltwater fishing series of DVDs?

Overall I can't wait to put what I have learned so far to use and I will put up pictures when I do!

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## troutsupport

Great deal. Into Series.. we might make some starter clips at a later date. That Limits DVD is good stuff for where ever you jump in ...literally. 

PS... I have to add an apology for shipping late this week. I had a major software breakdown this week. Had to reload all my software... Anyway, i finally got it loaded back on just in time to ship today. I apologize for the delay and if anyone is left feeling like it was too long.. just pm or call me. Tobin


----------



## KRW1

Just placed my order for the DVD-Combo Pack !!!


----------



## troutsupport

Great day to be on the water ahead of this front if you can handle the wind... don't let muddy water get in your way though... those fish still eat and they eat silent creatures made to glide in the water and have no rattles... just focus on finding the fish and get a lure in front of them.


----------



## troutsupport

winds been tough lately.. strong out of both directions... 

Last year the hard winds never really let up... out of all directions including southwest. Good to come up with some windy fishing strategies... one is ignore the water color and the second is look to see where you can use the wind as your ally.


----------



## BretE

troutsupport said:


> Great deal. Into Series.. we might make some starter clips at a later date. That Limits DVD is good stuff for where ever you jump in ...literally.
> 
> PS... I have to add an apology for shipping late this week. I had a major software breakdown this week. Had to reload all my software... Anyway, i finally got it loaded back on just in time to ship today. I apologize for the delay and if anyone is left feeling like it was too long.. just pm or call me. Tobin


Just ordered all three....y'all back up and running?....


----------



## troutsupport

Yep... back up and running.. shipping some this am as a matter of fact. Back to editting the DeepWater Reds vid after that, gotta make up for lost time.


----------



## thehastenman

Awesome videos! Ordered all 3 and still on the first one. I keep rewinding and taking notes. I will figure out these slicks!


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks hastenman. Figuring how to really work slicks is paramount to catching numbers of trout whether someone is wading, kayaking, on the jetty, or on a boat. Glad we can support what you're up to my friend. 
Tobin


----------



## troutsupport

There's some mind blowin stuff in the other 2 as well... keep your pencil ready.


----------



## troutsupport

Here's another testimonial from another board... from Mac8111...

"I have never claimed to know what I am doing while fishing the bay. I just know I enjoy it. But I just watched both video's and I have to say I am truley excited to go back down to POC in a couple of weeks and try out some of what I picked up on. 

The insight on the video's was invaluable to me. 

Look forward to reporting back some good success in 2013." -mac


----------



## troutsupport

Today is a beauty for sure.


----------



## troutsupport

Even better today... hope too many people arn't on the water... has there been a traffic update yet?


----------



## troutsupport

Greatweekend too... a little windy, but don't let it get to you.


----------



## troutsupport

Supposed to calm down a little on monday with the dry line passing...should be great conditions.


----------



## CaptainHebert

What happened to calm. Lol


----------



## troutsupport

LOL... it didn't happen till monday LOL then it went from calm to muddy in a hurry. ;-)


----------



## Team Burns

Nice job on your fish in matty T! Nice action pix also!


----------



## Bama 82

Watched my red fish one for the 5th time last night. So much to take in.


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Burns... Nice work at Livingston for you too man.. that was a nice bass. 

Bama.. that Redfish DVD is PACKED!... glad you liked it my friend.


----------



## Budlight_bandit

I just ordered the DVDs and can't wait to watch, learn, and apply! The testimonials here on 2cool are what really sold me. 

Hopefully I will be posting some pics of limits and trophy trout soon!


----------



## troutsupport

Thank you, I will get in in the mail later today.


----------



## spectackler1

*Shirt*

Shirt looks great! Thanks~!


----------



## troutsupport

Your Welcome!


----------



## troutsupport

A bit windy today out of the north for sure...


----------



## glojim

which trout video should i watch/purchase first?


----------



## troutsupport

Probably the Big Trout DVD.... ... but in May... the Limits DVD is solid for finding numbers of fish. The Redfish DVD is good all year long.


----------



## glojim

thank u. i just put my order in. can't wait to get it.


----------



## troutsupport

Thank you Jim, Will ship em today.


----------



## troutsupport

Fish are spread out in the spring.. plus its been a little cooler than normal with less warming trends this spring. Look for the Glass Minors and you'll find them.. have a good weekend out there and be careful...lot's of people on the bays this weekend. Say hi to mom for me on Easter too will ya ;-)


----------



## troutsupport

Here is a testimonial from Josh in Naples, FL-

"Tobin, 

This is Josh from Naples, Florida – we spoke a couple weeks ago. First off, your dvd was fantastic. I've always been skeptical of these types of things but I'd be very interested in seeing what else you'll produce in the future… really great work. I learned more than I thought I would about the "secrets" of the trade, despite being an angler with several years of dedicated time on the water".


----------



## blackmagic

Glass Minnows have hatched in West Matty, there still pretty small though. It wont be long before it's on like Donkey Kong down there.


----------



## CWBrown

Just wanted to say I have had the catch a limit DVD for awhile and every time I watch it I pick up something else. I ordered the redfish DVD on Wednesday and I am looking forward to watching it. I haven't been able to put my newfound knowledge to the test due to work but I know this spring and summer are going to be great fishing. PS the illustrations on reef habitat is awesome


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks CW... I really appreciate that brother.


----------



## troutsupport

Josh in Naples sent me this testimonial that he post on another board after he caught this nice Naples trout...pretty big for down there. would be equivalent to a 27-28 here. 

"Much like any fisherman who discovers something that WORKS and gives you a clear advantage, I have mixed feelings about sharing it with others... but I've learned the great majority of what I know from others, many of whom are here on this site, and for that reason I don't have a problem sharing something which has helped me immensely. First let me say that I'm in no way affiliated with the product, I receive no benefit outside of the gratification of helping others. If you want to catch bigger gator trout, and we're talking about the biggest trout in any bay system, you need to check this out. I'm extremely skeptical of these types of learning tools, but Tobin (the creator) really went out of his way to create something extremely thorough & in-depth that will push a beginner years ahead of the learning curve and an experienced angler over the top. It tells you where the fish will be, how to find them, what to use and in what conditions. I can't exaggerate how thorough this video is, I've literally watched it 3-4 times and pickup something new each time. I can only speak for the "Big trout" video, as that's the one I bought. 

Goodluck out there, if you want to catch some big gators and wonder how the pros do it consistently, this is worth the $$$ all day long. Last but not least, they offer a 100% money back promise on it".


----------



## troutsupport

Nice weekend to be on the water.


----------



## troutsupport

Next few days should be nice ahead of this front as well.


----------



## Hammer07

Just ordered the combo! Can't wait, going to be fishing an entire new to me area this year & need some help!


----------



## troutsupport

Good Deal Hammer...will get them in the mail today brother. Thanks for your order with us, I think you'll find them helpful to fishing any area.


----------



## CaptainHebert

troutsupport said:


> Good Deal Hammer...will get them in the mail today brother. Thanks for your order with us, I think you'll find them helpful to fishing any area.


 Fast shipping and great customer service as always. Check them out.


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Sean. Hope you've been able to get on the water a little lately.


----------



## troutsupport

I'd think the bay should stay full from now on out toward summer.. maybe one or 2 more fronts but they should be weakening.


----------



## troutsupport

This came in this morning... from Karl Avila fishing the Arroyo City Area of the Lower Laguna.

"I bought the 3 pack DVD's less than a month ago and every week seems to get better and better. We are catching consistenly more than ever. The DVD's have help me understand how and why the fish are where they are. Using this knowledge has allowed me to make our trips more memobrable. The days of hoping we catch something are gone. Today my son caught his personal best trout. It was 27 1/2 inches." Karl Avila

Great Work Karl for putting your son on a new personal best. Good Stuff right there. 
T


----------



## blackmagic

Was supposed to go to West Matty last Thursday, and what happens, a front comes in on Thursday. I cant wait for summer, wet wading and no front every time you want to go fishing.


----------



## jtbailey

Just ordered my first video... I talked with Tobin and we decided it's best for me to start out with the "Limits" video and then progress from there... Thanks a bunch for all your help Tobin. Can't wait to get it and start watching. 

P.S. he offered all this and other helpful tips before he even knew I was gonna buy the video... Now that's beyond customer service, that's called being Good People


----------



## troutsupport

You're welcome JT..anytime brotha. 
T


----------



## troutsupport

This came in yesterday... New (well last summer) Personal Best for Jeff Bible.. let's all give Jeff a Congrats!.. 

Here's what he said -
"Using techniques described in your DVDs, I caught this 28.25 inch trout last summer in San Antonio bay. She was in about 2 feet of water on a flat near a deep drop off, sitting on the edge of a pothole". - Jeff

Huge Congrats Jeff! Way to go!
T


----------



## troutsupport

Way to go Jeff... keep up the fishin brotha!


----------



## blaminack

Had a good day today using the Trout Support info on lure selection. Caught 8 slot Redfish and 10 over slot Trout. The slot range in Florida is 15-20" with one over 20". I took home a limit of Reds and one 25" trout and one under 20" I could not catch any small ones! LOL Good work Tobin! This info has stepped up my game for sure.


----------



## troutsupport

Way to go Bill!... that's a solid stringer for where you are. Awesome work!


----------



## troutsupport

Glad we could be a part of it all!


----------



## troutsupport

This came in from Jtzilla from another board about the Redfish DVD... replying to someone that hadn't been catching there share of reds

"I was just like yall are last year, i bought the video and instantly realized i was fishing dead water. So before the video 0 redfish, after video i have probably since Last May caught 200 plus redfish from the bays and marshes around galveston. Redfish DVD is awesome, Ive watched that video 20 times at least and still learn new stuff. You will definately learn what water to fish and what to look for".


----------



## Bankin' On It

Yep...gotta get in on these videos for sure.


----------



## troutsupport

Bankin on it ...we'll take care of you for sure brotha, about to put them in the mail, holla after you watch them. 

T


----------



## troutsupport

Just sent out some more. Have a good weekend guys.


----------



## troutsupport

here's a pick from Aaron Cavazos who purchased the DVD's about 2 years ago... nice work Aaron. Aaron walks in to a lot of areas.. And i get a lot of questions from people if the dvd's are applicable to walk in wading. Yes. they are applicable to wade, walkin, jetty, kayak, and boat.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

DVD's are the bomb Tobin!!!


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Guys... Thanks for what you guys are doing for those kids too, i'll do anything I can to help. 

T


----------



## G Love

Got mine today, can't wait to watch it!


----------



## troutsupport

Good Deal Garret!...


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

G love which one did you get?


----------



## troutsupport

He's still looking thru the first 14 pages ;-) 

Here's a cool little email from Nick Anderson - Nick just got into saltwater fishing and even bought a boat. Brings me back to when I started some 17 years ago... pretty cool to hear his excitement.

"Tobin-

I caught 3 good trout today! 18.5", 19" & 20". One of them was super fat- a real hog. I picked my spot to drift and cast based on the instruction in the DVD's and got into them even when the conditions were brutal. Thanks SO much! I'm at least three steps into my journey to become a trout fisherman. Lol!"

Nick


----------



## troutsupport

Just really cool to see things like the above.


----------



## troutsupport

Coolest Spring we've had in about 10 years without actually having a killing freeze...


----------



## Justin_Smithey

Just placed an order for the Catching Limits Dvd. Looking forward to recieving it in the mail!


----------



## TheGrumpyOldTroll

*I Think My Trout Support Videos Helped Me Quite a Bit!*

I've been out 3 times since I finished watching the 1st video I got from Trout Support, "Find The Fish - Catch a Limit" Result = 3 Limits of Trout!







Thanks Tobin for some really informative videos! I can't wait to see the other 2 videos I got from you!


----------



## TheGrumpyOldTroll

I forgot to ad, I bought a new small boat to help me get to the "better" fishing grounds that are farther away, but it turns out I just needed to watch the Trout Support video & apply what's in the video!

Now I'm catching fish in the same close-to-the-dock water I was striking-out in before watching the video!

Don't believe me? Try It!


----------



## troutsupport

That's awesome Mike...way to go brotha.

T


----------



## troutsupport

it's good to see people catching fish and putting it into action. 
T


----------



## troutsupport

Can't wait till the weather stabilizes but I know there are already a lot of fish being caught.


----------



## TheGrumpyOldTroll

Made a 4th trip after watching the DVD = 4th Trout Limit! I had also watched part of the Redfish DVD & caught 2 solid reds, too!

Quite a bit of material in these DVD's

BTW, I'll be selling the extra boat soon, but I'm keeping the DVD's!


----------



## troutsupport

Mike That's Awesome Brotha.. You're getting on some solid fish to. 

You Da Man!
T


----------



## troutsupport

Those reds are nice to. Good job!


----------



## troutsupport

I can't wait for him to watch the Big Trout DVD ;-)


----------



## JimD

It is a great time to get the "Catch a limit" trout dvd. Spring is here even though it is a month behind for the fish. 

Tobin- ( How about another teaser on the redfish dvd. WOS usually has something up ever couple of weeks on his books.)
Or 
How about a drawing for you to guide for trout or reds one of the guys that bought the dvds? (Give you an good reason to come to fish instead of working on Reds II all the time.)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## troutsupport

You're definitely right about spring being behind. Dead on there Jim. 

I appreciate the idea and I do need to get out from behind the computer thats for sure. I'm getting into the home stretch now though... at least as far as getting the time line down. I'll still have some late late nights editting transitions and sound volume later on. I'll dig up some screen shots and put them up...have been putting up a couple on face book. 
T


----------



## troutsupport

We might do something like that for someone to go with one of the guides in the DVD's; I am honored by the gesture, but I don't guide.


----------



## YakAggie

Already have the "Limit of Trout" DVD, just ordered the "Redfish" DVD. Can't wait to watch it!!


----------



## TheGrumpyOldTroll

Wow! I just made trip number 5 after viewing the "Catch a Limit" DVD & you guessed it...another limit! That's 5 in a row after watching Tobin's DVD. I've learned to look for certain things, & not ignore things I blew off before.



I don't pick my trips based on the tides, I just go when I get a chance to fish & these DVD's have helped me get more out of each trip. That's 5 trips after watching "Catch a Limit" & 5 limits of trout in a row...if that doesn't help prove these DVD's have AT LEAST SOME value to fishermen, then I don't know what does.

To give you an idea, I had 2 trout limits out of approx. 40 trips this year before watching the DVD, fishing the same water, during the same times of day. I usually caught a couple of trout, often caught 3 or even 4, but many times I came home skunked.

I don't plan to post EVERY time I catch a limit, but I think you folks can see I'm impressed with the stuff in the DVD's, & I'm just trying to give a little credit where credit is due. The DVD's have really added to my fishing knowledge.

Great DVD's, Tobin!


----------



## troutsupport

Mike you are on a tear buddy!... rock on buddy. 
T


----------



## troutsupport

Those were solid fish too.


----------



## troutsupport

This was from an Eddie Mac on another forum... 

"...thanks for putting together the combo set of TroutSupport DVD's; Watched Catching a Limit and Redfish DVD so far. That's a boatload of info you packed into them. Thanks again for all the knowledge and willingness to support anglers with something like this".


----------



## Fishdog

I wade fish a lot, with my best Trout to date being 32". Have been for over 30 years so I was skeptical when my buddy Albert suggested I get the 'Big Trout' DVD. Well, I've watched it twice and can tell you that I WILL NOT be looking for my money back. There were two key tips I found, out of the very many that are presented, that I will be applying starting this weekend. It's an impressive 'How To' DVD. Thanks.


----------



## MARSHALLLANE

I bought my brother "redfish chevy" all 3 dvd's and he got them last night and watched the redfish dvd. He's going fishing tomorrow lets see what kind of knowledge he puts together. NOT TO PUT HIM ON THE SPOT OR ANYTHING!


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Fish Dog we appreciate the kudos. Thats' an awesome trout man... I bet you remember it like it was yesterday. 

Marshall's pullin for his bro... come-on "RedfishChevy"!


----------



## MARSHALLLANE

Well got word from Redfish Chevy and he said all he got was a 22" red! Back to the couch for more homework!


----------



## Redfish Chevy

Yea we ended up with one 22" red and a 14" flounder. So far I have only watched the redfish video and I only have great things to say about it. Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to watch the other two tomorrow and pick up some new tips. The wind played a big factor in yesterday's trip as it was hard to find a good protected shoreline.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Redfish Chevy said:


> Yea we ended up with one 22" red and a 14" flounder. So far I have only watched the redfish video and I only have great things to say about it. Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to watch the other two tomorrow and pick up some new tips. The wind played a big factor in yesterday's trip as it was hard to find a good protected shoreline.


Just because its windy does not mean you have to fish out of the wind. We found good trout on the windward shorelines three days this week. Wind is your friend in most cases.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## MARSHALLLANE

Hey smack have you been fishing the mouth? Got an uncle that has been catching some good trout there and by that pipeline


----------



## troutsupport

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Wind is your friend in most cases.
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


The wind is your friend... besides it usually thins out the water a good bit. Good job Mac.

RedChecvy...hey, thats a start... you'll get em. I got faith in ya brotha. 
T


----------



## troutsupport

Here's another Testimonial from Eddie Mac -

"Ordered the combo pack. Watched all 3 last week. Wealth of knowledge packed into them, I'll be watching them all several time to absorb everything. Tobin, thanks for putting together a quality offering."

You are welcome Eddie, glad we could put it together for you"


----------



## troutsupport

Wind was pumpin this morning... come-oooooon June...


----------



## troutsupport

Working on putting together 2 sections of the DeepWater Reds DVD over the next week or 2. Working on Putting it All Together segment for Secondary Bays and Shorelines and then the next and possibly the last segment will be putting it all together for Deep Open Main Bays.

Capt Bill P from Matagorda caught a 28 in 9.12 lb red thats going to wrap up that section. Here's a pic of the Timeline


----------



## CaptainHebert

Nice. Should be a good one.


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Captn'... I'm workin on it right now as we speak. Ol' Juarez did real well in there to.. i'll post a pic of his timeline later.


----------



## troutsupport

Here's Capt. Brent Juarez (Tidal Surge) and his tournament partner Cole from Coastline Marine. These guys are awesome!


----------



## troutsupport

Workin on the Deepwater Putting it all Together Click Today... getting the most important points and best example of how to recreate it on the water and putting it on the timeline.


----------



## revsigns

Can't wait for the video Tobin! Always great work.


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Aaron ...You da Man Bro!


----------



## JimD

Alright Tobin. What is the timeline to have it out?


----------



## troutsupport

I quite guessing at it... Fine wine takes time; I'll let everyone know about a month out.


----------



## troutsupport

Well, its raining on Sunday... at least that makes me feel better about editing on the weekend. Hope some of ya'll got in a little while before the rain hit.


----------



## troutsupport

But it will be sometime this summer and I'm working on it every minute I can. Right now I'm developing the final 2 sections on putting all the concepts together for Secondary Bays and Shorelines and then also for DeepWater Main Bay areas.


----------



## troutsupport

Layers on Layers of information. This is what I was working on today... making an animation for the Shorelines and Secondary Bays Putting it all together section. Its an animation within the movie timeline...or as I like to say, layers on layers of information. Sort of like looking for the structure...on the structure.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Are you using premier to edit all of this?


----------



## Team Burns

That is awesome T....does this mean we are not surf fishing this summer?


----------



## troutsupport

Juss... I'm using Final Cut Studio to edit. But i've found they are all about the same within that price range. I am sure there are people that like one over the other for some reason. i'm pretty happy with how it works. 

Henry, not much fishing this summer. I'll cut away a day or 2 but focusing on editting. Saw you facebook and noticed you're already down. I'll holla if I'm heading that way.


----------



## Team Burns

troutsupport said:


> Henry, not much fishing this summer. I'll cut away a day or 2 but focusing on editting. Saw you facebook and noticed you're already down. I'll holla if I'm heading that way.


Moved the trailer a few weeks back and taking advantage of the weekends. School year ends for teachers on the 7th!


----------



## troutsupport

Go get'em Burns!


----------



## blackmagic

troutsupport said:


> Here's Capt. Brent Juarez (Tidal Surge) and his tournament partner Cole from Coastline Marine. These guys are awesome!


 What a stud of a red!


----------



## troutsupport

blackmagic said:


> What a stud of a red!


Yeah, those were some stout redfish... Brent can't find redfish SMALL enough to weigh in.. good problem to have.


----------



## troutsupport

Ok, hoping to finish up the draft of the Shoreline / Seconday Bay Putting it all together section tomorrow. Then next week I'll focus on the Putting it all together section for Deepwater. Here's another couple that Brent and Cole Caught... Studs for sure... I mean brent and cole... and heck, so are these fish. These were caught on Tidal Surge Split Tail Mullets


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

troutsupport said:


> Juss... I'm using Final Cut Studio to edit. But i've found they are all about the same within that price range. I am sure there are people that like one over the other for some reason. i'm pretty happy with how it works.
> 
> Henry, not much fishing this summer. I'll cut away a day or 2 but focusing on editting. Saw you facebook and noticed you're already down. I'll holla if I'm heading that way.


Yeah I was just asking because it looked similar. Good job on everything!


----------



## troutsupport

Awwww thanks man Juss. Glad I could help.


----------



## troutsupport

Next couple of weeks will be completing the Putting it all together sequence for the Deepwater section and adding in significant bits and pieces. Its coming along..I am starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## CaptainHebert

It's time for deep water reds now. We have been on a few schools.


----------



## troutsupport

Drafting the last section over the next 2 weeks. Hope to get it out to the review team soon.


----------



## TheGrumpyOldTroll

Howdy Folks,
Been off the forum for a while with the kids out of school for the summer. I've been watching the Trout DVD, & I watched a little more of the Redfish DVD. Here is a pic of my last trip (fished by myself)...a Limit of Reds & a Limit of Trout 7-1-13.



These DVDs have so much info I need to watch them several times, then some more. It's cool because I don't get tired of them & I get something new out of them each time I watch them. 
The limits in the pic came from waters close to the dock in areas where I often only caught 1 or 2 fish after a hard days fishing (or got skunked), before I watched Tobin's DVD's. Tobin's & The Shallowist's tips on reds came in very handy on this trip. Casts had to be right on the money because hooks fouled quickly if your cast was off, so I needed to know right where to put my cast & why. Their info was perfect.
From what to look for, to when to go, to what to use, these DVD's have helped me out a bunch. They are my best fishing references in my small outdoor video library collection.

Thanks for the DVD's Tobin - I'm keeping 'em!


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Mike. We appreciate the kudos and I'll pass it along to Capt Steve Soule. He's a very generous teacher and a great guy. 

t


----------



## tamucc04

Same for me. There is a 5th back there somewhere. Then continued to catch and release many more and get others on fish after this pic. Went out for a great weekend of fishing after watching the Trout Support DVDs. Even though I was in a new area to me of fishing and others were putting us in the spots after watching the videos and knowing what to look for and why I was able to hunt out fish in the area even after breaking away from the main group to find them. Thank again Trout Support have already learned so much and cant wait to watch the videos again.


----------



## troutsupport

You are welcome TAMUCC... I'm class of '91 by the way! 

Good work!


----------



## troutsupport

Ya'll have fun this weekend and catch some fish.


----------



## troutsupport

I'm editing in additions to the BaadMarine Supply.com Spinner Bait Section with Mike Douglas and Brian Dietert.


----------



## troutsupport

I asked Josh in Naple Florida if the Redfish DVD had too much information in it. Here's is what he said - "I don't know about too much info, it's certainly a valuable resource. The kind of thing I'd replace if I lost. I think the "too much info" is what a lot of people are looking for. " -Josh


----------



## troutsupport

Here's a little email note from Gary Woolsey on the TroutSupport.com DVD's ...."All in All, I think that you produce probably the best training videos on the entire market." - Gary


----------



## blackmagic

TheGrumpyOldTroll said:


> Howdy Folks,
> Been off the forum for a while with the kids out of school for the summer. I've been watching the Trout DVD, & I watched a little more of the Redfish DVD. Here is a pic of my last trip (fished by myself)...a Limit of Reds & a Limit of Trout 7-1-13.
> 
> 
> 
> These DVDs have so much info I need to watch them several times, then some more. It's cool because I don't get tired of them & I get something new out of them each time I watch them.
> The limits in the pic came from waters close to the dock in areas where I often only caught 1 or 2 fish after a hard days fishing (or got skunked), before I watched Tobin's DVD's. Tobin's & The Shallowist's tips on reds came in very handy on this trip. Casts had to be right on the money because hooks fouled quickly if your cast was off, so I needed to know right where to put my cast & why. Their info was perfect.
> From what to look for, to when to go, to what to use, these DVD's have helped me out a bunch. They are my best fishing references in my small outdoor video library collection.
> 
> Thanks for the DVD's Tobin - I'm keeping 'em!


 Nice Catch! :fish:


----------



## TheGrumpyOldTroll

*Thanks blackmagic.*

It was a good trip. I need to get back out there!


----------



## troutsupport

Yeah, he's suppose to be studying right now ;-)


----------



## Awastatyme

How well do these dvd help out in the Sabine/Pleasure Island area? I don't have a boat so I am mainly fishing off the rocks or a few spots to wade.


----------



## troutsupport

Yes, they are designed to increase your catch no matter if you are wading, jetty fishing, kayak, or boat. They are about reading the water. Don't take my word for it, ask others on this board. We also offer them with a money back guarantee because we feel they really help people.


----------



## troutsupport

Here's a little note from a purchase last week. 

"I don't think it was the best time to fish but I still managed to catch a couple reds on a she pup (black/chart head). The water was stagnant everywhere we went. I found an area just the same as you described in the DVD's and that's where I found the two reds 20 & 22. It was still a lot of fun and I was glad to use some of the video knowledge. Would not have known what to look for without it. Thanks again Trout Support" Avery


----------



## troutsupport

Got some pretty cool pics in from a buddy today about his growing success after watching the DVD's. I'll post them up as soon as i get them off the phone. Cool to see anglers break through the typical learning curve and get confident getting on fish.


----------



## troutsupport

Working on some significant edits on the DVD to make it the best it can be. This one is overstuffed with information as well.


----------



## troutsupport

Coming along.


----------



## troutsupport

I said significant changes...Ha... I meant I'm totally reorganizing a couple segments. It'll be worth it in the end though. It's not going out until its TroutSupport Good.


----------



## troutsupport

Hard at work on it on a Saturday...ya'll catch some fish for me.


----------



## troutsupport

Trying to get through the big changes to the timeline today and tomorrow. It'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## troutsupport

Keep knocking away at it. Coming together.


----------



## troutsupport

Almost done with the revised section that I reorganized and am including reviewers comments.


----------



## troutsupport

Got a cool testimonial the other day. will have to post it up from my phone.


----------



## troutsupport

Willtry to do that today... LOL... I hate getting a new phone. 

DVD is coming along. Honing in on the things that really make a difference in catching fish..that's what we do.


----------



## blackmagic

Cant wait for this one!


----------



## troutsupport

Working on it... Just about have 2 major revision done. Have to do some others as well, but it's getting there.


----------



## bragwell

I can't wait to see the flounder vid!


----------



## troutsupport

Awesome!... shoot a couple weeks ago was killer for that vid. 

I've been working on the Deep Reds or I should say Main Bay, Secondary Bays, and Openwater Reds. Coming along, some sections are starting to look finished.


----------



## troutsupport

Ok, finished up those 2 sections. Revising the Putting it All Together and Plan Your Trip section next.


----------



## troutsupport

I hope to get that complete this week.


----------



## troutsupport

received this earlier today... from Bruce

"Tobin,
Everything I've seen you produce is far superior to the competition. The information is presented clearly and your sound quality is vastly better than the others I've seen. The videos keep getting progressively better. Keep up the good work!"
Bruce


----------



## blackmagic

bragwell said:


> I can't wait to see the flounder vid!


 Same here!


----------



## troutsupport

Man, well I guess at least I know I'm liked LOL... Will be working on that one next and somehow start to revise the Limits DVD at the same time. Not sure how yet maybe 3 monitors or something.


----------



## troutsupport

Ok, working on transitions in the Putting It all together section and making sure the graphics match it. Can't wait to work on sound...soon.


----------



## paymerick

Well hurry up, we have to get out there and cranking on "Gafftop: Time For Slime."


----------



## troutsupport

I can always count on Paymerick to slime me ;-) LOL... 

Watching it all together right now...the list of items to fix is finally getting shorter.


----------



## troutsupport

Going through the list and making the edits as I go. Will still have one more review from the review team after I complete the current edits.


----------



## troutsupport

Took Saturday off, had to come up for air so to speak. Working today on reworking the lure section for secondary bays and shorelines.


----------



## Bourland

Tobin,
Just got back from the coast....was able to locate a few slicks and that watermelon smell. Pulled the boat around, anchored and waded into "heaven". Flat wore them out. 
I have to say thanks. I used to fish "spots" and paid no attention to the fish signs. Since watching these videos I've learned way more about the salt.

Awesome videos man. Thanks again!

Bourland


----------



## CWBrown

Just wanted to say the videos are great, informative and easy to understand. You have to watch a couple times to catch it all and then a refresher every now and then doesn't hurt.


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Bourland and CW. We really appreciate it the kudos and glad we could make a quality product for ya. 

Tobin


----------



## troutsupport

Heck I even watch them over every once in while. Working today on reworking the action plan for the Deepwater Reds technique... adding in some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## blackmagic

troutsupport said:


> Heck I even watch them over every once in while. Working today on reworking the action plan for the Deepwater Reds technique... adding in some pretty cool stuff.


 Sweet, we are pretty close to some good days of redfishing I cant wait.:rybka:


----------



## JPerkster

Do you guys ever have any sales? The price is a little steep for my pockets right now, but I would pick them up any payday haha


----------



## troutsupport

There is a 2cool discount on the checkout page. I do get that times are tight. And while they seem steep each DVD covers years, if not more, of accelerated on the water learning...These are not your average fishing DVD that are downgraded at the sporting good store...we've all bought one of those. Most that have purchased the big trout and redfish DVD's say they would pay twice what they sell for. The Limits DVD is worth 3-5 years on the water experience, the Big Trout DVD is worth 7-10 years on the water experience, the Redfish DVD is probably about the same as that. So while a person is paying more than an inexpensive rack DVD, you're getting substantial technique that will take your game to the next level. We also back them with a money back guarantee and free shipping and are available after the purchase to make sure you are getting the full benefit of whats in the DVD's. You'll get your money's worth and way more, that's my promise.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

troutsupport said:


> There is a 2cool discount on the checkout page. I do get that times are tight. And while they seem steep each DVD covers years, if not more, of accelerated on the water learning...These are not your average fishing DVD that are downgraded at the sporting good store...we've all bought one of those. Most that have purchased the big trout and redfish DVD's say they would pay twice what they sell for. The Limits DVD is worth 3-5 years on the water experience, the Big Trout DVD is worth 7-10 years on the water experience, the Redfish DVD is probably about the same as that. So while a person is paying more than an inexpensive rack DVD, you're getting substantial technique that will take your game to the next level. We also back them with a money back guarantee and free shipping and are available after the purchase to make sure you are getting the full benefit of whats in the DVD's. You'll get your money's worth and way more, that's my promise.


This is 100% accurate. Anyone can learn from these videos. All these guys asking where to go, what to throw, how to work it etc should invest in these DVD's to help them catch more fish and read the water instead of hitting the same old "spots" and wasting gas and time doing so fruitlessly. Nothing replaces time on the water but this will definitely key you in on things you may have overlooked before.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Mac. 

We built them because we wanted to support people in busting through that typical learning curve. We remember those times ourselves.


----------



## troutsupport

Ok...down to one section being tweaked and the doing a couple little small things.. 
T


----------



## troutsupport

Got a call from North Carolina yesterday from a customer that heard from another customer and said the TroutSupport DVD's were off the hook and wanted to get them. Was great to hear from them and especially take it the compliment to heart.


----------



## troutsupport

Have a happy Labor Day...if you are working try to get out and have a little fun anyway. I'm working on the DVD trying to get it done. Have a good one


----------



## troutsupport

Ok... getting into the audio cleanup. Doesn't mean I don't have any editting to do... I need to watch another final copy and get the 'go' from the review team.


----------



## troutsupport

last day of Audio cleanup.... staying on it.


----------



## troutsupport

Ok, Doing a little rewatch and re listen... your ears...even at 40+ ...it's amazing they can hear the slightest difference. Going to burn a copy after this for the review team. There's certainly a lot of info that's for sure.


----------



## paymerick

Need in on this review team bidness. Ha.


----------



## troutsupport

LOL.... I can always count on Paymerick!... You da Man. 

had to spend another 1/2 day on audio to make it louder... Working on some other stuff that I had to redo on my own acccount. Shouldn't take too long.


----------



## troutsupport

Ok... one more day working on the redoo... I jumped the gun on something and had to redo it... shame... but has to be done.


----------



## Phog

Hi Tobin,

I purchased the finding and catching a limit DVD. Purchased on Monday in my mailbox waiting for me on Thursday. Great customer support! Watched the video for the first time last night and kicking myself for not doing this sooner. My buddy and I are going Saturday morning time to put the new knowledge to work.

Matt


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Phog... we appreciate it brotha. You'll love the big trout and redfish vids too.


----------



## troutsupport

Rendering a draft to take a look. Its just a draft though...not final quality... a final quality render will probably take an entire week.


----------



## JimD

OK Tobin it is time to go to work. 

You are posting up too much here to get the new DVDs to market quickly.  

You almost have the Redfish II done finish it. 

and you can take a few days off till you start up on the new dvd of 
atching and cleaning the trophy galftop
or catching trout with croaker. - JimD


----------



## troutsupport

LOL... Thanks Jim... we've been talkin long enough huh?


----------



## JimD

Finish the DVD and you can fish all winter with out any cr--. (Well maybe? maybe not? )  

You are a good guy, it is just you living in Austin causes the work waivers. Think it is in the water now and not just some thing grown by a lot of the locals. 

Look just how bad the foot ball team is. Coach is starting to sound like he works for the fed gov with all the talk and lack of action.

I am going up to Spicewood area to ck the farm, see if any doves are left, fish in the river, and spend the weekend with the youngest up in Austin inc going to the game. Really they should probably take up a collection for the party at the house and just pay the band to keep playing instead of going to the game. I am hoping that he has as good of grades in all the engineering classes as he does in parting and beer drinking. ?)

Have a great weekend. How about a utube teaser or two if you get the time? Looking forward to the new dvd. Jim


----------



## troutsupport

Well of course... you live by that other party school... LOL.. I haven't even followed football. i'll see what I can come up with for a teaser... Some of the Redfish in this YouTube will appear with Brent in the DVD.


----------



## troutsupport

I take it back... I know I can count on Paymerick...& JimD... ;-) Next week I do the DVD programming.


----------



## blackmagic

Went flounder fishing the other day, caught a few. Cant wait for the run. It just reminded me of how much I cant wait for the Flounder DVD to come out. Keep up the good work T. That Flounder Bump Bump is so addicting.


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks BM... that'll be the next one...

This came in yesterday on the TroutSupport Facebook fan page https://www.facebook.com/TroutSupport

from my buddy Joey who actually helped video most of the Limits DVD and some of the Big Trout DVD. He was just getting into saltwater then.. now he's hooked and using a kayak.

"I caught a stringer of reds and a 28 inch trout this weekend. My personal best.thanks to trout support. Even during a unusually long high tide I was able to put friends on fish....thanks tob" Joey Alcazar


----------



## troutsupport

Its always really cool to hear about new personal best or first time limits caught using the videos.


----------



## troutsupport

Theres some other pics I need to post up of a couple new personal best... need to put them on the website as well. sooon....


----------



## troutsupport

Ok, 1 review in and waiting for the other. Greenlight so far. ...thank goodness ;-) 

It's a long DVD...you thought the Shallow reds was long...this one is like 3 DVD's in one.


----------



## troutsupport

Started rendering sections that won't change. Crazy it takes 6 hours to render a 6 minute clip. Computer get's really hot as well; I have a 6 fan Cooler Master system on 'er to keep her going late into the night...LOL.


----------



## troutsupport

Rendered another today. Got a little flounder shoot on Friday, but think I might be able to let the computer render while i'm away. If I do one of the long sections it might be done by the time I get back. 

Received the following in an email from Josh in Naples..."It's funny because now after learning a thing or two, and really sharpening my mind with your videos, I can go to a system like Tampa Bay or Sarasota Bay and catch trout and redfish." -Josh


----------



## troutsupport

Did an awesome flounder shoot yesterday with capt byan barnard in poc. Some really cool stuff.


----------



## troutsupport

Back from Flounder Shoot and back in the seat editting final segments and capturing the footage from the shoot. Hope to have a pic or 2 from the footage later.


----------



## troutsupport

Rendering the Baad Marine Supply section with Mike Douglas on spinner baits and crankbaits. Rendering converts raw HD video to DVD playable material. this section will take all night to render down. 

Yes Jim... rendering is also what you do to Bacon ;-)


----------



## troutsupport

Recieved a really cool testimonial yesterday ...

"I wanted to share some pics of me and my boys after your DVD. As you can see we fish out of a 19 ft. Surface drive, so we can't make it out to the big bays except for really good days and the last couple of times we have tried, we get started and end up with 19 nice trout and the weather gets us. The first pic is my oldest son holding 2 reds of a 2 man limit. Took 1.5 hrs. to limit out, this was after a goose egg on a teal hunt last weekend !! The 2nd and 3rd pic was the last time we went out for trout. We got shut down with weather but end up with 19 trout, smallest was 18 inch and largest 24 inches. Thank you for putting together these great DVD' S. I can now limit out faster by not fishing dead areas.... thanks again. 

Thomas , Corey , and Caden Blue"

PS.... I have no idea why that last pic is upside down... I guess TroutSupport DVD's can turn your world on end ... ;-) Congrats on a great trip. thanks for taking your boys and getting them on fish. 
Tobin


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Some pretty fish, especially that upside down super gold red

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport

I wonder if the color spectrum changed due to it being upside down....LOL. I love those gold colored ones for sure.


----------



## troutsupport

Received a really cool phone call last night from North Carolina. A guy bought the Limits DVD becuase he is just getting back into saltwater fishing because his dad loved it all his life but his dad is also battling cancer right now. He got the DVD because he wanted to get all the help he could to put his dad on some fish... after watching the dvd they went out and used the methods in the limits dvd to have the best fishing day in both of their lives including catching trout, reds, stripers, and drum...and including new personal best for both of them... I asked them for pictures and he's suppost to send them soon. I'll post them up when they come in... It just really warmed my heart and he kept going on and on about how he applied what was in the video and how great they did, and thanked us profusely for making the dvd's. 

it was a really cool moment. 
t


----------



## troutsupport

I have a little story to tell in TTMB... look for it there on Tuesday ...going to bed right now as the computer renders the Deep Water Section with Brent... 20hrs left.


----------



## troutsupport

Rendering the third section on Deepwater right now... .after that will move on to Shorelines and reefs. It's taking 1 hour per minute of video to render down... 20 minute vid...20 hour render. Sure I could render at a lower quality... nah, let's not go there. 

t


----------



## vette74

Are you doing a flounder video next?


----------



## troutsupport

Yep... doing the flounder video next. Will start editting it this winter. Have most of it shot already, but might get one shoot next spring or summer.


----------



## blackmagic

troutsupport said:


> Yep... doing the flounder video next. Will start editting it this winter. Have most of it shot already, but might get one shoot next spring or summer.


Flounder, Mmm tasty little guys aren't they. Cant wait for this DVD! :doowapsta


----------



## troutsupport

LOL... thanks BM. I'll be starting to lay out the timeline on that one very soon. 

Today I started getting the rendered files into the DVD program software and started the cover of DVD as well as made a couple menu images. Pushing to get it all together by weeks end.


----------



## troutsupport

Ok, have all the files in the DVD program including menu images and audio. Next will be linking the files together and selecting the proper settings... getting closer.


----------



## troutsupport

Building menus in the DVD program... files are linked but will need to link the menus.


----------



## CaptainHebert

Nice job. Great fishing with your kids.


----------



## troutsupport

and I heard Shawn did pretty well that day under tough condition s.


----------



## troutsupport

This came in from none other than Brian Evans from Evans Marine. Brian is good people and he happen to win a DVD set in a tournament... He finally got a chance to watch it on a spur of the moment 

"You the Man Tobin,
I have to give it to you Tobin. I woke up at 3am this morning couldnâ€™t sleep, Finally watched your Trout Support DVD. Thought to myself I can make it on the water before the shop opens, so I decided to take 1 pole with a She Dog. If I run to the shop now its about 4, I can be in the water by 5am. Jumped in the water and found a nice slick and worked it just like you describe in the DVD. Sure as **** caught 16 trout in 1.5 hours time all on top. Of course I broke my phone this past weekend so I couldnâ€™t take photos !!!! No one will believe me lol! I just got back to the shop, and its 7:30. Wow, all I can say is Wow!!!!! I should have watched it a year ago when I won it. I donâ€™t know how many dead long day fishing trips I could have saved with the knowledge in your video. Dude Iâ€™m just pumped up and had to give you huge smile and thumbs up."

Thank You,
Bryan Evans


----------



## troutsupport

OK... shhhhhhh... The 2nd Redfish DVD will go to Duplication tomorrow. I'll do a big announcement thread when it gets closer to arrival from duplication probably about 3 weeks for them to turn around...maybe sooner.


----------



## curmudgeon

*Looking forward to it!*

I got the first two dvds quite a while back just to help me with the learning curve as a beginner fisherman and they taught me more than I really realized. I'm really looking forward to this one! These are the best of the best.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Just ordered mine, Tobin! I'm pumped! Gonna watch them as many times as possible before our trips to Rockport for Thanksgiving and Christmas, I will definitely post up how I do.

Thanks!
Dillon


----------



## Team Burns

In time for Christmas!!


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Curmudgen, we really appreciate it brotha.


----------



## Jhawlz9989

Hey guys, I recently started to get much more into fishing (although I did it with friends occasionally in high school and whatnot), and I stick to wading since I don't have a kayak or boat. The DVD's have helped a ton, and I'm much more methodical about my fishing now. My question is this: since I'm stuck with transportation by car, what's the best way to determine where I should go? I've been down to West Bay on 99th for several trips in a row, and I've explored the area pretty well, but haven't had much luck. I'm gonna try AWF today, but I often get stumped when I get in the water and see no bait activity. Is my only alternative to drive around until I see some activity?

Josh


----------



## troutsupport

PM Sent!


----------



## TheGrumpyOldTroll

*Finally fished a little bit today - trout limit.*

I've been watching the Trout DVD & tried a new place based on the "evaluation methods & tools" you use in the DVD's. It's been soooo long since I got on the water...It Was Awesome! Thanks Tobin


----------

